# bandaid stuck to wound -help!



## wannabemoms (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok, so I basically cut off the end of my thumb yesterday. There's no "flap" of skin, there's just a hole and it hurts like a sumbiatch. Here's the problem: While I managed to stick on a few layers of bandaids and then vetwrap the darn thing, I tried to change the bandage today (I never really got a chance to clean it or anything) and the bandaid is firmly stuck to the wound.

Just thinking about having to take it off is making me feel faint right now.

Can I leave this bandage on until it falls off on its own or can someone tell me how I can get it off without passing out?


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't think leaving it on is a good idea. New skin would likely fuse it to your thumb.
I would suggest soaking it off.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

Soaking sounds good to me. OUCH. Just thinking about it makes me cringe.


----------



## soygurl (Jan 28, 2006)

Ouch!








Yeah, I agree, you're best bet would probably be to soak it off.
To prvent sticking next time, make sure you use non-stick bandages, and I'd probably put on a thin layer of niosporine or vasaline or something like that, but I'm not sure if that's a good idea with such an open wound.


----------



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kjbrown92* 
Soaking sounds good to me. OUCH. Just thinking about it makes me cringe.

DON'T USE TAP WATER! Spray it with "Wound Wash Saline" that you can buy at a drug store. You can also use the same kind of saline that you can buy for contact lenses, as long as it doesn't have other chemicals in it. Just get the cheap $2 saline.


----------



## wannabemoms (Sep 17, 2007)

won't saline sting?







Can I use boiled tap water as the pp suggested?


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Saline shouldn't sting. I don't think the salt concentration is high enough.
If there's a "hole", you might consider going to see a doctor for some stitches. If you do, chances are they would soak it off for you.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

I had a similar injury (had the tip of my finger surgically reattached) and I was told to soak it with the bandaid still on in a mixture of warm tap water, iodine, and hydrogen peroxide. I will admit, it stung like crazy the first few times but my injury healed with barely a scar in much shorter time than expected. Also, before bandaging it again, give it a few minutes to air dry and then there is a gauze type product called Adaptec (sold at Walgreen's, CVS, etc) that actually kinda looks like plastic wrap and comes in 6" sheets that prevent a wound from sticking to the dressing. It is a bit pricey but you just need to cut a piece to fit your wound and then bandage with gauze and tape over the adaptec. made bandage changes a million times easier!

Hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## wannabemoms (Sep 17, 2007)

There's nothing really to stitch back together...I basically sliced off the top 1/8-1/4" of flesh...all gone. uke


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabemoms* 
There's nothing really to stitch back together...I basically sliced off the top 1/8-1/4" of flesh...all gone. uke

Mine was barely attached - I also lost my fingernail which just added to the fun. Another thing you might consider is to loosely attach a splint with some tape - it will protect the sensitive nerve endings while your finger heals.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Mama, I have no suggestions for you but I wanted to say that I am so sorry that you injured yourself and that you have the bandage stuck to it.







That totally sucks and I hope you get it resolved quickly!


----------



## soygurl (Jan 28, 2006)

Actually, I bet saline would feel better than regular tap water... Salt water is soothing... felt great on my fresh tongue peircing.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soygurl* 
Actually, I bet saline would feel better than regular tap water... Salt water is soothing... felt great on my fresh tongue peircing.









Yep, contact saline solution is isotonic to your body fluids. Water will sting more.

I cut off the tip of one of my fingers (or maybe it was my thumb?) last Christmas after DH got me some new knives. Anyway, whatever it was, it healed up completely fine with just being covered with a band-aid. Although the band-aid never stuck to it...OUCH! Hope it feels better soon.


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Saline will not sting, it is sooo soothing-- it's the same salt concentration as blood, which is why you can get hydrated with it through IV without it burning the heck out of your veins. Tap water will HURT, though! Just stick your thub, bandage and all down in a little cup of saline and wait for the bandaid to soak off.
I have also been lucky enough to slice off the tip of my thumb... back in 1999, and I still have the scar! It didn't take long to get a good scab-over and feel better. You might want to go to the pharmacy and look for a thumb/finger splint-- it's a metal splint with padding on it so you won't be whacking your thumb constantly on stupid things like... your dinner plate. It's hard not to use a thumb


----------



## wannabemoms (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, my dillema is solved...for now...my sister the nurse told me to get it looked at...I just walked over to a walk-in clinic down the block...
the doctor basically ripped off the bandage...my poor thumb feels so violated...







It made a huge mess and hurt like









I have to change this new bandage in 5 days.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabemoms* 
Well, my dillema is solved...for now...my sister the nurse told me to get it looked at...I just walked over to a walk-in clinic down the block...
the doctor basically ripped off the bandage...my poor thumb feels so violated...







It made a huge mess and hurt like









I have to change this new bandage in 5 days.

I'm sorry the doctor was such a UAV. Every time anyone in my family's had a bandage get stuck on, the doctor has soaked it off if needed. (Yes, my family's a little accident prone.)


----------



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabemoms* 
the doctor basically ripped off the bandage...my poor thumb feels so violated...







It made a huge mess and hurt like









Yuck. Sorry you had to deal with that. It should have been soaked off.


----------

